# Inspection Reimbursement?



## imhappy1dering (Aug 6, 2014)

Isn't Uber supposed to reimburse for inspections done on our cars? I swear in one of the many emails I received, it mentioned it would reimburse $20 (or maybe it was $25?) onto my account. I can only find one of the emails sent out about this, and it doesn't mention it, but it was sent a few days before the inspection was due, so I was wondering if they stopped offering reimbursement...

Does anyone know what I'm supposed to do about this?
Thanks!


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I was promised one too when I first saw the form on the Dashboard and emailed them asking about it. I need to get back with them about that...


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Thereshould be a reason why they want receipt


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I suspect they want the receipt as backup that the form was actually filled out by a shop, as opposed to the driver just filling it out.


----------



## imhappy1dering (Aug 6, 2014)

That's what I was wondering :/ glad I didn't get a receipt now, I was so busy rushing around that day that I didn't think about. 
Wonder if I plea a case that they can just contact the info on the bottom of my inspection form that they'll do it for me >_<


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Good luck with that!


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

imhappy1dering said:


> That's what I was wondering :/ glad I didn't get a receipt now, I was so busy rushing around that day that I didn't think about.
> Wonder if I plea a case that they can just contact the info on the bottom of my inspection form that they'll do it for me >_<


This is one of the silliest post's I've read on here. Are you serious?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

kalo said:


> This is one of the silliest post's I've read on here. Are you serious?


Lol, write it off!


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

Friend got his reimbursed just upload a copy of the inspection report and receipt on the dashboard.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Not sure what cities some of you are in. Please go into your forum profile and enter your city. This makes it easier to get proper answers to your questions.

This issue varies by city. Uber is reimbursing drivers for the cost of inspection in some cities, but not in most.


----------

